#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  What are the major transmission technologies available now?

## Bhavya

Transmission technologies develop to create an effective connection between Communication Technology and Telenetworking. Do you guys know what are the major transmission technologies available now? Please let me know the major transmission technologies in the comments below!

----------

